# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  E ndjeni mungesën e shqiptarëve aty ku jetoni?

## hof

Nuk po me vjen te bej detyrat, keshtu qe po ju shkruaj. Kam shume vjet qe jetoje larg Shqiptareve, dhe ketu ku jame une njerzit jane ndryshe. Ketu njerzit jane me me pak pasion. Ketu jane njerez qe te lene rrehat por nuk kane zemer aq te zjarrte sa ne. Kur shikoj perqark nuk shikoje njerzit e mije. Sado ndryshim dhe kundershtime te kem me Shqiptaret, kur jam me ju ndihem sikur jam me llojin tim. Ndihem sikur keshtu duhet te jete! Nuk e di pse ndodh kjo por me Shqiptaret ndjej nje lloj lidhje qe nuk e ndiej me te tjeret. Edhe ketu ne forum me gjithe keto zenka kalamajsh qe bejme ndihem shume me rrehat me ju se sa me te huaj. 

Edhe me gjthe ato te meta dhe te padrejta qe ka kultura jone, dua s'dua ju jeni njerzit e mije! Nga nje ane them mbase do ishte me mire te mos ishim larguar e te ishim me sojin tone edhe sikur te kishim me pak mireqenje financjare. Tani qe kemi vite ketu jemi bere si alien, as ketej e as andej! As Shqiptare normal nuk jemi me, ka shume ndryshime. Ne disa aspekte largimi nga Shqiperia ishte gje shume e keqe. Ta cosh jeten me boten vetem per mireqenje me duket si kompromis i keq. Me mire me fisin tone dhe sojin tone. I am sick of these pretentious clowns! I am just confused  :rrumbullak: 

Po ju te tjeret qe jeni jasht shtetit e ndjeni kete?

----------

Meriamun (30-09-2013),zANë (30-09-2013)

----------


## abica

Caplini ishte qytetar i botes. Iu desh te largohet nga vendlindja e tij Londra per te realizuar veten si artist.
Nese ti e realizon veten tende atje ku ndodhesh - nuk eshte nevoja te bertasesh shqiptarsine sepse flet vepra dhe qendrimi yt!
te shkofte mbare!!

----------


## Lonide

edhe  ismail qemali i tha  afersisht te njtat  fjal  per shqiperin  e shqiptaret   :buzeqeshje:   por largesia  nga   memedheu i  dha  frymezim  ...hof deshmon  qe  je shqiptar

----------

hof (29-09-2013)

----------


## hof

Po aty eshte puna, c'fare eshte realizimi? Vetem puna? Ketu hedh syte perqark e te gjithe soj ndryshe (jo se kam ndonje gje kundra tyre) por nuk kemi asnje lidhje kulturale me keta. Ne Shqiperi je me sojin tend, qe shume here i nxjerrin syte njeri tjetrit  :ngerdheshje:  Keq ketu keq atje  :buzeqeshje:  Kur vajta atje njerzit ishin shume me te lidhur se ketu. Edhe une ashtu kam qene pak a shume tani nuk jame me. Plus takova fisin. Por  ketu nuk ndihem si me njerzit e mije. Edhe shqiptare te tjere qe takoj ketu nuk jane me Shqiptaret e Shqiperise por kane edhe ndryshim me njerzit ketu. 

Edhe Diogjeni qytetar i botes ishte, dhe ate e adhuroj une  :buzeqeshje:  Kuptohet qe eshte gje e bukur shoqeria me njerez te vendeve te ndryshme. Nganjehere kemi pasur shoqeri me njerez te c'do lloj race dhe rrinim bashke. Kjo te jep ndjenje te mire se te lejon te kuptosh she ne shume gjera jemi njesoj dhe harmonia boterore eshte e mundur. Por me Shqiptaret ke shume te perbashkta kulturore qe nuk i gjen tek te tjeret. Shqiptaret qe te pelqejne jane shume me mire se jo-Shqiptaret qe te pelqejne. Ketu kur shikon shqiptare te duken si fisi jot. Pra eshte nje lidhje qe nuk e ke me etnicitetet e tjera. Nuk di si ta shpjegoje.

Falemnderit, edhe ti




> Caplini ishte qytetar i botes. Iu desh te largohet nga vendlindja e tij Londra per te realizuar veten si artist.
> Nese ti e realizon veten tende atje ku ndodhesh - nuk eshte nevoja te bertasesh shqiptarsine sepse flet vepra dhe qendrimi yt!
> te shkofte mbare!!

----------


## broken_smile

nese ndihesh me mire ne shqiperi sesa atje ku je tani, kthehu...c'pret? nuk ia vlen te jetosh diku ku nuk te pelqen apo ku nuk ke deshire te jetosh me.

----------


## hof

Hmm, no thanks  :perqeshje: 
Ishte thjesht nje vezhgim qe kur erdhem ketu humbem shume edhe pse fituam disa gjera te tjera, por nuk jemi me si Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Me ate lloj rrempalle nuk jetohet per here se u mesuam ndryshe. Por gjerat e mira qe ti ofron jeta ketu paten cmim te larte.




> nese ndihesh me mire ne shqiperi sesa atje ku je tani, kthehu...c'pret? nuk ia vlen te jetosh diku ku nuk te pelqen apo ku nuk ke deshire te jetosh me.

----------


## broken_smile

> Hmm, no thanks 
> Ishte thjesht nje vezhgim qe kur erdhem ketu humbem shume edhe pse fituam disa gjera te tjera, por nuk jemi me si Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Me ate lloj rrempalle nuk jetohet per here se u mesuam ndryshe. Por gjerat e mira qe ti ofron jeta ketu paten cmim te larte.


nuk te kuptoj... pyetja eshte shume e thjeshte: ndihesh mire me jeten qe ben tani? nese pergjigjja eshte jo, ka dicka qe nuk shkon dhe duhet ndryshuar...

----------


## loneeagle

> Hmm, no thanks 
> Ishte thjesht nje vezhgim qe kur erdhem ketu humbem shume edhe pse fituam disa gjera te tjera, por nuk jemi me si Shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Me ate lloj rrempalle nuk jetohet per here se u mesuam ndryshe. Por gjerat e mira qe ti ofron jeta ketu paten cmim te larte.


Sigurisht asnjehere nuk mund te dalesh i fituar nga te gjitha anet. Nga ana materiale me mire jashte, jeta sociale me mire ne vendin tende. Ne jemi detyruar edhe jemi larguar sepse vendi jone nuk na ofron kushtet qe kerkojme. Ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende, ne fillim ishte veshtire, por tani jam mesuar nuk me shqeteson me fakti qe nuk jam ne kontakt me shqiptare.

----------


## Wiola

Nganjeher po e nganjeher jo

----------


## Albo

Nuk e ndjej mungesen e shqiptareve pasi ka shqiptare te te gjitha llojeve e te te gjitha moshave ne forumin shqiptar. 

Albo

----------


## Izadora

> nese ndihesh me mire ne shqiperi sesa atje ku je tani, kthehu...c'pret? nuk ia vlen te jetosh diku ku nuk te pelqen apo ku nuk ke deshire te jetosh me.


Kur ke kaluar vite ne mergim fatkeqsisht ndihesh emigrant ne vendin tend. Ndihesh si nje i huaj qe do filloi gjithcka nga fillimi.

----------


## Wordless

Do të thoja që jetohet dhe më mirë kur nuk i ke rrotull Shqiptarët !! Phu farë e keqe  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

> Nuk po me vjen te bej detyrat, keshtu qe po ju shkruaj. Kam shume vjet qe jetoje larg Shqiptareve, dhe ketu ku jame une njerzit jane ndryshe. Ketu njerzit jane me me pak pasion. Ketu jane njerez qe te lene rrehat por nuk kane zemer aq te zjarrte sa ne. Kur shikoj perqark nuk shikoje njerzit e mije. Sado ndryshim dhe kundershtime te kem me Shqiptaret, kur jam me ju ndihem sikur jam me llojin tim. Ndihem sikur keshtu duhet te jete! Nuk e di pse ndodh kjo por me Shqiptaret ndjej nje lloj lidhje qe nuk e ndiej me te tjeret. Edhe ketu ne forum me gjithe keto zenka kalamajsh qe bejme ndihem shume me rrehat me ju se sa me te huaj. 
> 
> Edhe me gjthe ato te meta dhe te padrejta qe ka kultura jone, dua s'dua ju jeni njerzit e mije! Nga nje ane them mbase do ishte me mire te mos ishim larguar e te ishim me sojin tone edhe sikur te kishim me pak mireqenje financjare. Tani qe kemi vite ketu jemi bere si alien, as ketej e as andej! As Shqiptare normal nuk jemi me, ka shume ndryshime. Ne disa aspekte largimi nga Shqiperia ishte gje shume e keqe. Ta cosh jeten me boten vetem per mireqenje me duket si kompromis i keq. Me mire me fisin tone dhe sojin tone. I am sick of these pretentious clowns! I am just confused 
> 
> Po ju te tjeret qe jeni jasht shtetit e ndjeni kete?


o hof me mallengjeve !
Tani shpresoj e kalove kte moment nostalgjie,vazhdo beje detyrat qe ke per te bere  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hof

Kjo eshte ide e gabuar. Neve duhet gjithmone te bejme me te miren por nuk ka garanci qe me e mira do te jete e mire. Me e mira mundet te ket pjese te keqija. Nuk dua te vete ne Shqiperi, thjesht dua te ankohem qe nuk jame ne Shqiperi! Lojohet kjo apo duhet leje  :perqeshje: 




> nuk te kuptoj... pyetja eshte shume e thjeshte: ndihesh mire me jeten qe ben tani? nese pergjigjja eshte jo, ka dicka qe nuk shkon dhe duhet ndryshuar...


E kalova po ca te kaluari pa  :ngerdheshje:  Ishte thjesht moment dobesie dhe gjykimi te keq qe e hapa temen dje, se tregova shume emocione. Tani detyrat, do cajme b... me matematike kur humanities jane shume here me te bukra dhe interesante :ngerdheshje:  Do shkoj te gjej eksin (i.e. x)




> o hof me mallengjeve !
> Tani shpresoj e kalove kte moment nostalgjie,vazhdo beje detyrat qe ke per te bere

----------


## hof

Une sa erdha nga shkolla dhe hedh syte perqark e shikon vetem fetyra Aziatikesh. Ja dua te miren, nuk kam asnje gje me ta, biles kam pasur edhe shoke te tille, por nuk jane soji jone. Te vjen qef kur shikon Ballkanas te tjere, si Greke, Serb, e Maqedonas! Nuk ta priste mendja ne Shqiperi. 




> Nuk e ndjej mungesen e shqiptareve pasi ka shqiptare te te gjitha llojeve e te te gjitha moshave ne forumin shqiptar. 
> 
> Albo

----------


## Lexuesi_

Allahile kush ndjene mungese te hithnes po shqiptari eshte si hithra ku te shkojsh e gjane.

----------


## zANë

> Kjo eshte ide e gabuar. Neve duhet gjithmone te bejme me te miren por nuk ka garanci qe me e mira do te jete e mire. Me e mira mundet te ket pjese te keqija. Nuk dua te vete ne Shqiperi, thjesht dua te ankohem qe nuk jame ne Shqiperi! Lojohet kjo apo duhet leje 
> 
> 
> 
> E kalova po ca te kaluari pa  Ishte thjesht moment dobesie dhe gjykimi te keq qe e hapa temen dje, se tregova shume emocione. Tani detyrat, do cajme b... me matematike kur humanities jane shume here me te bukra dhe interesante Do shkoj te gjej eksin (i.e. x)


Gjeje eksin nese se gjen eksin kerko per next-in  :perqeshje: 
Ah....merr dhe nje fener ne dore kur te 'nisesh' tamam si Diogjeni  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.He se te gjithe kemi kaluar (dhe prap kalojm) neper kto momente dobesie  :buzeqeshje: ......edhe matematika nuk eshte aq problematike sa duket,biles eshte shume atraktive po fillo shife me nje sy tjeter :-D

----------


## derjansi

> Sigurisht asnjehere nuk mund te dalesh i fituar nga te gjitha anet. Nga ana materiale me mire jashte, jeta sociale me mire ne vendin tende. Ne jemi detyruar edhe jemi larguar sepse vendi jone nuk na ofron kushtet qe kerkojme. Ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende, ne fillim ishte veshtire, por tani jam mesuar nuk me shqeteson me fakti qe nuk jam ne kontakt me shqiptare.


e pse nuk je ne kontakt me shqiptar ti lone?

----------


## hof

Diogjenin e kam xhan  :buzeqeshje: 

Matematike kam bere 13 kurse ne uni e shumica ma neverit. Vetem 1/4 e kurseve pelqej. Thanks  :buzeqeshje: 




> Gjeje eksin nese se gjen eksin kerko per next-in 
> Ah....merr dhe nje fener ne dore kur te 'nisesh' tamam si Diogjeni 
> 
> P.S.He se te gjithe kemi kaluar (dhe prap kalojm) neper kto momente dobesie ......edhe matematika nuk eshte aq problematike sa duket,biles eshte shume atraktive po fillo shife me nje sy tjeter :-D

----------


## Arvima

E di si eshte puna Hof, ka ardhur vetvetiu koha e tille. Te jesh i sigurte se edhe sikur ne Shqiperi te kishe vazhduar do ta ndjeje kete lloj mungese. Edhe ketu njerezit kane filluar te behen me te ftohte, fakti qe nje pjese prej jush kane ikur jashte kane lene nje vend bosh dhe nuk eshte ajo harmonia e dikurshme. Ktu gjalleri ka vetem kur vijne emigrantet. Por perseri jeta eshte bere aq e veshtire dhe stresuese saqe nuk po behen me njerezit me njeri-tjetrin, avash avash jetesa ketu po behet e njejte me ate atje. Prandaj mua me duket me teper si nostalgji per te kaluaren, per menyren sesi kemi pas shkuar me perpara. Edhe pse jam e re akoma mua me mungon ajo kohe.

----------

